# EDVC Every Day Vehicle Carry



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone, with winter here and in full effect most places anyways a lot of guys at work have been talking about the contents in the their trucks, I have an extended cab 2001 GMC 2500HD, in it I keep usually my Stag Arms 3 in there, my get home bag and my edc work bag. Now in my edc work bag I usually have a few protein and or granola bars, a few bottles of gatorade, a small medical box and an IFAK, I also have my Leatherman MUT EOD in it too, if you don't have a MUT EOD I would advise you get one awesome piece of equipment for those of you wondering. In my get home bag I got a few ponchos, a water tight box with matches, fire gel, fire powder, a Zippo, two Bic lighters. Also I have a belt ax, a folding saw, some paracord, another ifak, and basic stuff, I also have quite a bit of ammo in the get home bag. I was wondering what everyone carried in their vehicles, do you carry a gun with you in the vehicle at all times, do you even have your vehicle loaded on a daily basis ? Sometimes I will put my Stevens 320 in there because I have 50 rounds for it. What do you carry in your vehicles ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a GHB loaded and in all trucks at all times. Extra water, a couple of tarps, energy bars, a blanket, etc. I am armed....at all times. I am looking for a rifle that will stay with the truck. Something light that can put multiple rounds down range and not to expensive a hit in case stolen. Strictly a truck gun. Looking at several options.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I generally carry food water and supplies. Around here this time of year water will freeze solid if left in a vehicle. I can't drink ice nor am I interested in trying to thaw it out or looking to lower my core temperature by drinking very cold water so not much point leaving water in the vehicle. 

food such as SOS bars seem to be okay if left out in the cold, and of course emergency supplies, extra clothing, tools and such seem to be fine if left in the cold for extended periods of time. Typically these things are contained in a duffle and or rucksack. 

I am currently looking at a Mossberg 12ga. and a Beretta 9mm as my basic vehicle guns, the shotgun cased in the trunk and the 9mm comes and goes. I think you will find opinions vary widely on what to carry as a vehicle gun. I could just as easily opted for an AR in the trunk and 45ACP that comes and goes. It's nice to have choices.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I picked up a couple of those cheaper Delton AR-15's for vehicle guns. Back last month before control got brought back up. Bought them wholesale for $400. Set up AR cases with extra mags and a couple hundred rounds for each vehicle we drive. That way I don't have to think about if I have it along, it's always there.

Of course we have BOB's in all vehicles also with necessary supplies. Plus we have our CCW's along with us.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have an EDC for my vehicle. I work a couple miles away from the house, I hardly travel more than 5 or 6 miles from the house. If I do then I'll have some things with me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Basic stuff: extra heavy coat, gloves, wool hat, socks, boots, emergency blankets, chemical hand warmers, energy bars, hard candy, water, a small wax stove, matches, compass, maps, waterproof ground cloth, cordage, heavy knife, extra ammo for my carry weapon, some cash and coins, first aid kit, auxiliary starter battery, 12 volt air compressor, tire repair goo, duct tape, big Maglite.

The car wears four snow tires, but If it snows heavy, I'll throw in a shovel.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 2 Grand Cherokees, Mossberg 12 GA. in one and mine a Winni Mod 12 riot. each has 50 rounds of 00 buck. These are always there.

Right after 9-11, I carried a full auto M4 for 2 years with 10 mags.

I don't travel very far or often, I am retired and have worked at home for 35 years, still do.

In both, have the following, GHB, has lifeboat rations, spam and honey for food for three days for two.

Not going on a camping trip, it is the most stabile food for storage, enough K's to get you home, just open and eat.

Case of water in cooler to reduce freezing folding stoves with 30 Triox bars to melt snow in canteen cups, extra winter clothing in season. 

Water is taken and warmed in real cold weather overnight or left in house until next trip. Green house effect normally keeps it liquid above 25 degrees.

There are two Artic canteens added if trip is over 50 miles in winter.

Five day supply of my normal meds., space blankets, USGI M1950 cooking stove, 16 oz. steel can of Coleman fuel for burner.

The intent is to wait anything out, not try to walk out, depending on scenario.

Gas tanks are never below 1/2 full, mostly 3/4 to full.

Last but not least, one box each of every carry round, spare mags for the glocks, 1911's, sig.


----------



## 101Vet (Jan 25, 2016)

Keltec PF9 is always in the GHB. +5 Mags.

Don't knock it until you try it! Smart (and cheap!!!) little 9 mill that can get me home to the arms room :armata_PDT_24::armata_PDT_24::armata_PDT_24:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

all I could think was WOW, you must be one tuff dude if you got a vehicle you carry around with you everyday.


----------

